# Can you say...



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

*UPGRADE!!!!!!!*
to be continued


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

thissssssssss is why......


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

*upgrade!!!!!!!*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Gradeup! Oh wait


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

upgrades are like catching a cold  It's so catching!

Good luck with the new build  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok a thousand thanks to Rob for the superior upgrade. Its actually his fault for this upgrade but I couldn't resist.

The new tank is an AI rimless Starfire 83g that is a beauty!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Ok a thousand thanks to Rob for the superior upgrade. Its actually his fault for this upgrade but I couldn't resist.
> 
> The new tank is an AI rimless Starfire 83g that is a beauty!


-
My pleasure .
-


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh fancy fancy


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice congrats MR CHICHARRON


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

OMG!!! Congrats that is awesome


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I only see an empty tank...where is the rest of the build?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

fury165 said:


> I only see an empty tank...where is the rest of the build?


I was gonna say.

Near the end of page 2 and only 1 measly picture of an empty tank. I say you take a mulligan here and start a proper build thread.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> I was gonna say.
> 
> Near the end of page 2 and only 1 measly picture of an empty tank. I say you take a mulligan here and start a proper build thread.


Lmao! Love this forum, always good for a chuckle 

Btw +1 to "1 measly picture"


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Says the guy that didn't even post a build thread on his new hip!! I wanted to see what the old one looked like compared to the new one!

Ok so here are a few questions I have...

I was going to build a steel frame stand but then the more I think about it, the more I'm thinking I might just make a wood stand out of 2x4 and 2x6 and just wrap it since I'll be putting the sump in the basement. Nothing will be under the tank anyways so why worry about going the extra mile with steel?

Also I'm going to start looking into skimmer so if anyone has a used skimmer rated for 150g or so give me a shout. I'm thinking a curve 5 or curve 7 possibly.

So here's the idea so far!

corner overflow built by someone...possibly me
1.5" stockman drain
1" return loc line
1.5" return reduced to 1" under the tank
40g breeder sump/refuge
20g tall tank with fresh SW for WC's
13g plastic drum (already have) for fresh RO water that will be in line with the 20g and 40g
Bubble Magus Curve 7
4 channel Jebao doser with alk, calc, mag, phyto
2 Ecotech Radion XR30W with wide angle lenses
Maxspect Gyre 130
15g custom frag tank 24x18x8 with some type of lighting 
Not sure of what type of return pump yet.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Says the guy that didn't even post a build thread on his new hip!! I wanted to see what the old one looked like compared to the new one!
> 
> Ok so here are a few questions I have...
> 
> ...


This is going to be a nice setup!

I'm glad to see there have been a few start-up builds (incl. mine) happening around here lately -- lots of good tips going around!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Agreed, giving me some great ideas for my upgrade...I have to ask though...

Why the LEDs?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The idea of LED's is awesome but very tricky. I've always been a T5 guy since my first tank and have always had amazing growth and color but I've been to a few friends houses and seen what they are doing with Radion's...well...it's pretty amazing!
To throw LED's in a general "pile" of lighting isn't really right. The difference between a Current Orbit LED and something like the Orphek Atlantik V2 is unreal!!
Actually the price on the Atlantik is cheaper than buying 2 radion's so that isn't out of the question yet.
Also the Radion's are Apex compatible 

Here's a video on that fixture





I think the main difference with the new LED's is the R&D that the companies are doing. 
Although this doesn't mean that I sill wouldn't supplement with 2 T5's on the outside of the LED's...who knows.

Here is my wishlist for lighting:
Orphek Atlantik V2
2 Radion's
2 AI Sol's with 2 T5's
2-3 Kessil A360's


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Excellent, thanks for the info. I have seen a number of tanks with both and they seem to all have good growth and coloring. I only have LEDs and little experience, but so far so good. TBH I like the apex control as well (best gear to have IMHO). I watched the video of Tidal Gardens with sunlight so I am also thinking about trying that out. 

Can't wait to see how this progresses so I can learn.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was thinking of setting up a 30g outside in my backyard to see how the growth would be! Only problem I see with this would be heat


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Says the guy that didn't even post a build thread on his new hip!! I wanted to see what the old one looked like compared to the newer
> .


But if I posted my before and after X-rays then everyone would know which direction I "dress to".

Great looking list... This is the fun part. 
I am going to add T5s to my Radions BTW.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> S
> 
> corner overflow built by someone...possibly me
> 1.5" stockman drain


Why clutter up the tank with a corner overflow? Perhaps consider a Ghost type coast to coast setup for a bean animal overflow.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry roger. I wish I could put an overflow like a ghost on this tank but if you look at the pic closely you will see a large two inch drilled hole on the left side. Rob and I both agreed that plugging it up and putting the overflow in that corner would work best.

Thus was also one of the two "problems" with the tank, but rob told me in advance.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Add another two inch hole and use a coast to coast overflow with an external beananimal.

Would work perfectly, look great, and be silent (and failsafe).

Either way -- nice tank, and congrats on the upgrade.

Mike


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Like others have noted .. go with an external coast to coast overflow and utilize the existing hole for that. That way you won't have to plug it up ... just sayin' Dave.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not doing anything external for the simple fact that I want this unit right against the wall. All the plumbing will be hidden underneath and behind the overflow.

Just a correction on that hole...its drilled for a 2" bulkhead so its more like 3 1/2"


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Very nice congrats MR CHICHARRON


http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/06/the-nasty-bits-how-to-make-chicharrones-recipe.html 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"1" return loc line"

what is wrong wit 3/4? 
I know pump will have 1" out put, but I assume you would like to reduce to 3/4 and have bypass as WTAC suggested and I had in my previous builds.
When making sump, make sure that you will be able to do WC without stopping the cycle ( water level stays the same in the DT).
You do not want to start pump in the basement and run upstairs to check flow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/06/the-nasty-bits-how-to-make-chicharrones-recipe.html


Wow Sig you have gone up another notch in my books for the link to one of my favorite foodie sites 



sig said:


> You do not want to start pump in the basement and run upstairs to check flow


Maybe he does, will hell burn off all those chicharones


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Wow Sig you have gone up another notch in my books for the link to one of my favorite foodie sites
> 
> Maybe he does, will hell burn off all those chicharones


I should know what do I deal with 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

